# It has begun



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, first Tropical storm is out there - Alberto....

Now, the fun begins...

Ay least this one doesn't look that bad...


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Western Florida coast about to get it!!!!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey, it could be much worse - at least we don't live here:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Those who want N.O. can certainly have it.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

and the newspapers and TV did a whole lot of "The Sky is Falling" coverage.
How can you put up Hurricane Warnings if there's no Hurricane?
This was incredibly bad reporting.

AFS


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

[quote="
This was incredibly bad reporting.

AFS[/quote]

Sooo....what's new? :-D


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

This went beyond the usual overstatement.
I had a ton of my friends from up north calling to literally see if I was alive.
all we had was a little rain and almost no wind, but if you looked at any TV station I was being drowned and beaten by winds.

If this keeps up we won't have to worry about evacuations next year. there won't be anybody living here.

AFS


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Hey, it could be much worse - at least we don't live here:


I need a bumper sticker w/ this on it :wink:

Glad ya made it thru ok, JW


----------

